# Huge bottle, what is it?



## carling (Apr 29, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this is, how old, and what it would be used for?

 It is a huge 2 feet and 2 inches tall bottle, and no writing on it.  It came in this plastic rubbermaid-type container with a removable lid and handles, obviously made for the bottle.  

 The only writing is on the container.  It says "Ormelplast L.54" on the lid.  And on the bottom is "Ormelplast Treviso t.0422-745727".  I did an internet search on "Ormelplast" and only came up with some plastic company in Italy.  If I remember correctly, the website was not in English so I couldn't read it.

 Other than the container being used to carry it around, I suppose ice could be added inside to keep cool whatever contents the bottle may have held.  But the bottle fills the container to where I don't see how that much ice could be put in to be effective, so I don't know, just guessing.

 Thanks!

 Rick


----------



## carling (Apr 29, 2007)

bottle in container


----------



## LC (Apr 29, 2007)

Puts me in the mind of a demijohn used to transport distilled water, but I do not see how one would get the contents out of it when needed. Pure guess, probably no where close to accurate.


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 29, 2007)

It's a kitty magnet. Either that or the cat just likes getting it's picture taken. 

 As for the bottle, I have no clue. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 29, 2007)

That baby looks like it would weigh a ton filled, has to be some sort of water demi john bottle, because wine would be off the charts!! haha[]


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 29, 2007)

It is for wine, the smaller towns and villages have their local wineries and the demijohn sits outside the owners hous and is filled on a regular basis. If you watch any old film clips you see most in the old grass baskets.


----------



## LC (Apr 29, 2007)

Wonder if it had some kind of a siphon pump that is applied to the opening to extract whatever liquid that it held.


----------



## cc6pack (Apr 29, 2007)

found this on a quick search


----------



## carling (May 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for trying to help figure it out.

 CC6PACK,  the photo you posted looks pretty close.  Looks like those are in the wicker type container?  I tried to blow up the photo to get a good look, but the pixels get too distorted.  Too bad the men weren't standing closer to them so I could get a better estimate of the bottle size.  Mine stands 3 inches above my knee cap.  Have any idea on the date of that photo?  Thanks again,

 Rick


----------



## cc6pack (May 2, 2007)

Rick

 From what I remember probably in the last few years, it was on the first or second page on a google search.


----------

